# Another Truck Poll



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Well here's another. Hopefuly it will be my last for a while. 

Here is a list of trucks I'm currently looking at. I would like some thoughts and votes. 

2003 F-250 XL ~ 44k miles - 4x4 - 5.4L - Auto - Redg Cab - NEVER Plowed : $9,500 
2001 F-250 XL ~ 56K miles - 4x4 - 5.4L - Auto - Reg Cab - NEVER Plowed : $8,000
2004 F-250 XLT ~ 90K miles - 4x4 - 6.0L - Auto - Reg Cab - NEVER Plowed : $9,500
1999 F-250 XLT ~ 84K miles - 4x4 - 5.4L - Auto - Ext Cab - NEVER Plowed : $6,500
2002 F-250 XL ~ 35K miles - 4x4 - 5.4L - Auto - Reg Cab - NEVER Plowed $11,500

On all of these I would need to buy a plow.........I've found two plows by me for $2500 that are one year or less old.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i think i'd go with the '99 ex-cab...cheaper, bigger cab, low miles....with the money you save you can fix possible problems. it would be my pick.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

If you're not buying a super duty, get a CHEVY


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Forgot to mention that the 1999 has the full 8' bed, which is nice.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

And don't forget that you'll have to spend $1000 on all the truckside equipment.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

chcav1218;577196 said:


> And don't forget that you'll have to spend $1000 on all the truckside equipment.


I don't understand what you're saying?


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

All the wiring, mounts, and controls that go on the truck


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

OK gotcha.......I'm really considering that '99. I think I can get him to $6000 cash.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah i'd seriously think about the 99, it seems like a great deal and could save you some $$


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

You should ck to see which vehicles have a plow prep package (esp if you are going to do commercial). That may narrow down your choices


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

lol, jarod I love how the last option has the most votes.... Thats the one I voted for as a joke but didnt expect it to have the most votes lol.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

diesel, no brainer


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go with the black or green.and lowball him.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Oakwood Land.;577329 said:


> lol, jarod I love how the last option has the most votes.... Thats the one I voted for as a joke but didnt expect it to have the most votes lol.


I put it up for a joke as well. lmao



Marbleman;577327 said:


> You should ck to see which vehicles have a plow prep package (esp if you are going to do commercial). That may narrow down your choices


I not positive but I belive all of them have the plow prep.



grandview;577353 said:


> Go with the black or green.and lowball him.


I know the guy is firm on the '03.......atleast for now. At the end of the month he said if it doesn't sell he might take $9k.

Not sure on that diesel.............what would you offer? I know he originally wanted $10k

Oh, that 99 is black with silver trim......reason why I'm kinda leaning towards that one is because it would be a like a little "fleet" and they'd be twins. Plus its way cheaper then the rest......saves me enough money to put a really nice plow on it.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's a better picture of that '99.


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

EGLC;577855 said:


> Here's a better picture of that '99.


buy a CHEVY>......make a better plow truck


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

extenden cabs w 8 ft bed and fords turning radius suck for houses, would not even think about it, if doing comm work its ok you can get a used plow set up for $2000 for any of them. i would keep what you have for this winter learn how to plow, learn your houses. if any damage occurs who cares sell it in the spring or keep work only. next year buy a nice truck for estimates and personal use.


----------



## JDFireFord64 (Sep 7, 2008)

dam!, i wish i could find deals like that where i live. actually, jersey isnt that far... Depending on the size of your driveways, if its not to big id go with the 99, extra room in the cab and a full size bed = good. if not go with the lowest mileage, even if its not the cheapest, it could be a whole year of miles without trouble on top of a higher mileage truck and thats always worth it on the initial price. good luck!


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

Whatever you don't *DONT'T* buy the 2004 6.0 Diesel, all they are good for are boat anchors. Worst engine ever invented, injector problems, head gasket problems, turbo fins freezing up, head bolts stretching.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

buy them all, so i can strobe em all up for you..

honestly...that 6.0 seems way underpriced...i'd look at that...otherwise the extra cab is ok..

BUT THE 5.4 IN THE SUPERDUTYS ARE SLOW AS HELL......UNDERPOWERED


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I am sorta thinking the 6.0 as well. Are you going to be using the truck for anything else besides plowing? (towing)


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I'd have an OASIS report run on the 2004 6.0L PSD. If everything checks out, I would get that truck. Also, when your looking at the doorjam, check for suspension code X. That means it has the plow prep package on it.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Get the diesel I have an 04' 6.0L and have had nothing but luck with it. Every one that says there junk is because they went out and put a 100hp chip in it withthe stock headbolts and got a $8k repair bill. A diesel with 90k on it is about the same as a gasser with 40k on it. Once you have a diesel you will never go back to gas. But what do I know I'm just a ******* that works my truck on a daily basis?


----------

